# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 27 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 27 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها 
(Friday 27.III.2015 (GMT+1  Euro Qualifiers2016 
20:45 Spain- Ukraine
UKRAINA-SD
-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss
-Astra 4.8°E-11766 H 27500 -Biss
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band 
20:45 Liechtenstein-Austria
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
AD Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
ORF Eins HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2
ORF Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital 
20:45 Slovenia - San Marino
RTV San Marino(SMTV HB
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -11011 H 2851-FTA 
20:45 Switzerland - Estonia 
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2 
20:45 England-Lithuania
Bloomberg HT
-Turksat 42°E -11053 H 8000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11637 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk
Digi Sport 2 HD R
-Thor 1°W-11823 H 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
ITV 1 / UTV / HTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
*ITV1 HD / UTV HD / HTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2 
20:45 Montenegro- Russia
ESPN Syndication 
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
Rossia 1
-Express 53°E -11044 V 44950 -FTA
-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 14°W -3624 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band
-Yamal 90°E -3676 R 12581 -FTA(C-Band
-Eutelsat 36°E -12226 L 27500 -Dre Crypt2
Ictimai TV
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  UAE Super cup 
16:20 AlAhli -AlAin
AD Dhabi Sports 1
-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11747 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2  Friendlies - International 
11:30 Japan-Tunisia
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA 
19:00 Burkina Faso - Maroc
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA  Austrian Bundesliga -Regionaliga Ost 
18:30 Wiener Sportklub - First Vienna
ORF Sport+
-Astra 19.2°E -11244 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital  Friendlies - Clubs 
18:45 Duisburg - Kaiserslautern
Sport1
-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA  Friendlies - International U21 
20:00 Germany U21-Italy U21
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA  Friendlies - International U20 
14:00 Germany U20-Poland U20
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA  AFC U-23 Championship Qualifirs 
13:30 Iran- Palestine
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-ST2 88°E -3587 H 12500 -FTA/Biss(C-Band 
13:45 United Arab Emirates-Sri Lanka
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA 
14:30 Iraq-Maldives
Oman Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA 
16:45 Yemen-Tajikistan
Sharjah Sports
-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA 
17:30 Oman-Lebanon
Oman Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA

----------

